# Any vegans on here?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Come say hi :3


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm vegetarian. But that doesn't really count does it? Ah well, just ignore this random post that will no doubt kill this thread.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Andras96 said:


> I'm vegetarian. But that doesn't really count does it? Ah well, just ignore this random post that will no doubt kill this thread.


Well it's better than eating meat, that's for sure!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm vegetarian but enjoy cooking vegan regularly. I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I've been looking for vegan recipe blogs that don't use a ton of hard-to-find ingredients. Other than OSG, do you have any you recommend?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm a vegetarian and I really would like to transition to being a vegan someday! Great and wonderful vegan pages/recipes on Facebook!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been playing around with the idea for years. Rewatched Earthlings a few weeks ago and went "OK, I'm getting off my lazy *** and doing this". Though I'm actually _not_ doing something that I used to do, so that makes me even more lazy. Yay me.

Cheeseless pizza. This is gonna kill me. :no


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

There are substitutes! Mmm I love vegan pizzas! Idk how to make them myself though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawkd (Oct 8, 2015)

No, My Social Anxiety prevents me from making decisions like this. I'm to insecure of what people would think of me if I became one. I'm also to insecure about being insecure of what people would think of me.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

layitontheline said:


> I'm vegetarian but enjoy cooking vegan regularly. I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I've been looking for vegan recipe blogs that don't use a ton of hard-to-find ingredients. Other than OSG, do you have any you recommend?


To be honest I don't really look at many vegan recipe blogs! I am not much of a chef! But I do love a couple of OSG's recipes  Apart from that I can't really help you! I tend to just make boring stuff like lasagne using vegan mince and ready made sauce because I am lazy and not much of a cook.

You should join some vegan groups on Facebook, they will be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Anabanana13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi! I just found this post. I have been HCLF vegan for 4 months now. Thanks to Freelee The Banana Girl from You Tube  I love it ^_^


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

What does HCLF vegan mean, Ananbanana? That is awesome! I am not a fan of Freelee but it's always great to meet fellow vegans. I have been vegan for about 1.5 years now. Best thing I have ever done.


----------



## Ivoryivy (Nov 24, 2015)

I have been a vegan for 4 months now!


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Ivoryivy said:


> I have been a vegan for 4 months now!


That is great  What made you go vegan?


----------



## joolz (Aug 28, 2015)

I'd been a vegan for a year up until a few months ago when I "fell off the wagon". I hope to get back on it soon.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I find it hard going to vegan events. I've been to a few pot luck dinners that ppl organise here but I never really talked to anyone there. pretty awkward! been vegan for many years now. started having digestion/gas problems since eating mostly gf's cooking, which is mostly japanese style dishes :/ very healthy food though


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

joolz said:


> I'd been a vegan for a year up until a few months ago when I "fell off the wagon". I hope to get back on it soon.


That sucks dude. I could never imagine falling off the wagon unless I was only vegan for dietary reasons! Have you seen Earthlings? If not I really recommend you watch it. I could never go back to eating meat and consuming dairy after seeing this documentary.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> I find it hard going to vegan events. I've been to a few pot luck dinners that ppl organise here but I never really talked to anyone there. pretty awkward! been vegan for many years now. started having digestion/gas problems since eating mostly gf's cooking, which is mostly japanese style dishes :/ very healthy food though


I know what you mean! There is a vegan meet up in my town but I have not found the courage to go.. Think it would just be way too awkward going for a meal with a bunch of strangers, vegan or not lol. Haha yeah I hear that! You definitely end up going to the toilet a bit more! But that's just a sign your body is working right.


----------



## joolz (Aug 28, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> That sucks dude. I could never imagine falling off the wagon unless I was only vegan for dietary reasons! Have you seen Earthlings? If not I really recommend you watch it. I could never go back to eating meat and consuming dairy after seeing this documentary.


I know, I know. And I hadn't become vegan merely for dietary reasons either. I'm aware of some of what goes on in the livestock industry, but I haven't seen 'Earthlings'. I'll check it out; maybe it'll give me the scare I need to jump back onto the wagon.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

joolz said:


> I know, I know. And I hadn't become vegan merely for dietary reasons either. I'm aware of some of what goes on in the livestock industry, but I haven't seen 'Earthlings'. I'll check it out; maybe it'll give me the scare I need to jump back onto the wagon.


Yeah, I think the dairy industry is even more ****ed up than the meat industry in a lot of ways. Impregnating cows using a device called a "rape rack", stealing their babies not long after giving birth, draining them dry of their milk which was meant to feed their young, then killing them when they can't produce anymore. It's just sick. It makes me so angry that people think this is ok. We don't even NEED milk! The milk is for the calves, not us. Why don't we drink giraffe milk or dog milk instead? Gross.

But yeah. Do watch Earthlings. It changed my life.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

A lot of days I eat vegan (not lately, though), but I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> A lot of days I eat vegan (not lately, though), but I'm a vegetarian.


That's cool that you at least eat vegan now and then! I was vegetarian for a few years before going vegan, and I gradually cut out milk from my diet before I even realised the cruelty involved in obtaining it. I recommend you watch Earthlings as well, see my previous post


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

MoonlitMadness said:


> That's cool that you at least eat vegan now and then! I was vegetarian for a few years before going vegan, and I gradually cut out milk from my diet before I even realised the cruelty involved in obtaining it. I recommend you watch Earthlings as well, see my previous post


Yeah, I've cut way down on the amount of dairy I eat over the past few years. I feel like I have more energy and can think more clearly w/o it. My skin and breathing are better w/o it as well.


----------



## Ivoryivy (Nov 24, 2015)

Sustainability mostly. I realized how screwed up the industry was and couldn't allow myself to be a part of it anymore.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

It's really refreshing to see so many vegans and vegetarians here


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

joolz said:


> I know, I know. And I hadn't become vegan merely for dietary reasons either. I'm aware of some of what goes on in the livestock industry, but I haven't seen 'Earthlings'. I'll check it out; maybe it'll give me the scare I need to jump back onto the wagon.


earthlings is good if you wanna see what goes on, but i find the speciesism argument to be a little bit weak (it sounds good, but the ideas don't go anywhere). i thought cowspiracy was really good.


----------



## joolz (Aug 28, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Yeah, I think the dairy industry is even more ****ed up than the meat industry in a lot of ways. Impregnating cows using a device called a "rape rack", stealing their babies not long after giving birth, draining them dry of their milk which was meant to feed their young, then killing them when they can't produce anymore. It's just sick. It makes me so angry that people think this is ok. We don't even NEED milk! The milk is for the calves, not us. Why don't we drink giraffe milk or dog milk instead? Gross.
> 
> But yeah. Do watch Earthlings. It changed my life.


I didn't know all that about the dairy industry. I may have to watch this documentary in sittings :/.

To be fair the average person doesn't think it's "ok". Anyone who finds out about what goes on is usually fairly... disgruntled, at the least. It's just that people are apathetic about it. Way too apathetic, granted.

I feel exactly the same way about milk. I'll even make fun of people who drink it from time to time: "You know that came out of a cow's tit right?" It's preposterous and we don't need it, and from what I hear from some sources, we don't need meat either. Though I don't know how much scientific merit that has to be honest.


----------



## joolz (Aug 28, 2015)

andy1984 said:


> earthlings is good if you wanna see what goes on, but i find the speciesism argument to be a little bit weak (it sounds good, but the ideas don't go anywhere). i thought cowspiracy was really good.


Interesting.


----------



## Anabanana13 (Oct 16, 2015)

HCLF means high carb low fat. I eat mostly carbs like fruit, potatoes, rice, grains, corn ... plus greens  No oil!! And very very little of avocado, nuts and seeds. I feel like a whole different person. My periods are now painless, but they used to severely hurt (couldn't get by without pills). And I gained so much strength  I do crossfit and now I can finally do proper pull ups and my max for dead lift went from 65 kg to 90 kg in less than two months. I thrive on this lifestyle and could not do it without Freelee's help


----------



## Aussiemum (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm vegan, too. I've been vegan for 6 years and was vegetarian for 15 years before that. I'm raising 4 vegan children as well. I became vegan for ethical and environmental reasons. Not so much health but I prefer eating whole foods and mainly vegetable (my kids like a bigger variety).


----------



## oneofmyturns (Sep 24, 2015)

I've been vegan for 2 and a half years  vegetrarian for 3 years before that! Hi


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Hell yea. For about 12 years.


----------



## Ghost37 (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been vegan for 3 years, but reintroduced dairy into my diet a few months ago.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

I've been vegan for about 9 months now


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Sooo many vegans  Awesome to see you all 

Ghost37, I could never imagine consuming dairy again after finding out the horrors of the industry! Plus it's just weird to drink another species milk!

What are your favourite meals guys?


----------



## Anabanana13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sweet potatoes and banana nice cream!!


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Chickpea burgers w. Spices sauted in evoo


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Not a veggie or vegetarian but cauliflowers beat many foods when it comes to taste and they are also healthy so, double-win, baby.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I'm pescetarian. I don't eat birds or mammals. I eat a little seafood but not much. I still eat cheese, yogurt, and ice-cream but I don't drink milk anymore. I use soy milk in my coffee.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I guess I'm pescetarian. I don't eat birds or mammals. I eat a little seafood but not much. I still eat cheese, yogurt, and ice-cream but I don't drink milk anymore. I use soy milk in my coffee.


 You should at least eat a little turkey and a little beef. I think the absolute approach is what causes vegans to have problems.

Just strictly from a "how I feel" POV, I notice that I physically feel much better when I eat beef than I do if I try to substitute non-meat stuff. When I'm not eating much meat I feel constantly hungry and weak and unfull.

Of course you should probably eat the lean meat. I don't follow that rule too closely because lean beef is expensive and my parents complain.

Really though. I just feel like I've been hit by a bus if I try to cut out meat. Do you ever feel really weak or tired? I have diabetes too so that's probably part of it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried it for a month or so. It's not good for you. I felt weak and tired. The human digestive system is evolved to omnivorous. There are many complex proteins, amino acids, and vitamins in meat and dairy you can't get enough of being a vegan. Also, Vitamin b-12 is only found in meat and no where else and is an essential nutrient. So if you're vegan you need to take a supplement for it.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

In response to the gentleman above, here are my B-12 results after 12 years of being vegan, from a blood test I had done in Feb/15, and having taken zero supplements since going vegan,


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

tea111red said:


> A lot of days I eat vegan (not lately, though), but I'm a vegetarian.


me too


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Fyi replete serum B-12 was listed (to the right of the edge of the pic) as between 246.00 - 911.00ng/L

Anything else? You said "protein tho", but that does not even warrant response.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Jeez, the amount of ignorance on this thread is ridiculous, but not surprising.

Veganism IS healthy. Veganism is the best thing you can do for your body and the planet. It is very bloody easy to get protein in your diet when you are vegan.

Hey, wanna know who is vegan? David Haye and Mike Tyson for a start!

Oh.. by the way. Germany's strongest man is vegan. Just because you ate lettuce for a few weeks and did not do your research, it does not mean eating vegan is unhealthy. It simply means you did it wrong.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I threw out all the food w/ dairy and eggs (it's not like there was a lot, lol) in it and I guess I'll make more of an effort to eat vegan. I don't know how long this will last, though (consecutively). I'm pretty nervous about being offered stuff w/ dairy and eggs when at other people's houses and Christmas time. It gets to be a real pain having to constantly say you don't eat certain things and then worrying about offending the person/people (and all the stress that comes w/ that).


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

A bit of an education for those who can't be bothered to do their own research:


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Well, I threw out all the food w/ dairy and eggs (it's not like there was a lot, lol) in it and I guess I'll make more of an effort to eat vegan. I don't know how long this will last, though (consecutively). I'm pretty nervous about being offered stuff w/ dairy and eggs when at other people's houses and Christmas time. It gets to be a real pain having to constantly say you don't eat certain things and then worrying about offending the person/people (and all the stress that comes w/ that).


Did you watch Earthlings yet? I know it's hard at first, especially when it comes to Christmas and Easter etc. But there are so many alternatives. It's fine if you want to cut things out slowly. I was vegetarian for a few years and gradually stopped drinking soya milk and eating eggs but still ate things containing milk. Once you are sure this is the right choice for you morally then it becomes a lot easier. People find it hard to accept at first but they get used to it  Going vegan is the best thing I ever did! I sincerely hope it works out for you.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Did you watch Earthlings yet? I know it's hard at first, especially when it comes to Christmas and Easter etc. But there are so many alternatives. It's fine if you want to cut things out slowly. I was vegetarian for a few years and gradually stopped drinking soya milk and eating eggs but still ate things containing milk. Once you are sure this is the right choice for you morally then it becomes a lot easier. People find it hard to accept at first but they get used to it  Going vegan is the best thing I ever did! I sincerely hope it works out for you.


Well, I'm doing this more for health reasons, but that documentary sounds interesting so I'll probably check it out eventually. I think when I tried to the other day it told me I needed to log into my YT acct to watch it and I just wasn't in the mood to remember/retrieve my password then, lol. But anyway, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I've been trying to transition to veganism, I've been vegetarian for a couple of years. I've been eating a vegan diet for nearly two months after my sister showed me a video about the dairy industry and the cruelty that goes on and it made me question the principle of us farming and milking another animal for a product that isn't made for us, it's made for calves. I just watched Earthlings tonight and it was so so sad and eye opening. I've dabbled in eating vegan here and there over the past couple of years but I'm really determined to stick with it this time. I just searched "Earthlings" on the forum because I just watched it and I'm a bit shell shocked and none of my veggie friends are texting me back lol.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

I am vegan and slowly reducing the amount of food I eat.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Cereal Killer said:


> I am vegan and slowly reducing the amount of food I eat.


Reducing the food you eat? For weight control?


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Delicate said:


> Reducing the food you eat? For weight control?


Yes, weight control and physical, mental, and spiritual health.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Cereal Killer said:


> Yes, weight control and physical, mental, and spiritual health.


Good for you, good luck with it.


----------



## mysteryplane (Sep 8, 2015)

I went vegan at the end of December. It's the only new year's resolution I didn't break.


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm trying really hard to go vegan but I find I need meat alternatives. I've been using Quorn (vegetarian) which is amazing, taste like meat and plenty of protein but so far the vegan meat substitutes have been awful! However I got vegan burgers today, and made them and they were so meaty and tasty! 
I've almost cut out milk (might drink a bit in tea maybe two or three times a week) but vegan cheese is revolting. So I still have cheese, which has always been my big weakness. Overall though, I used to eat loads of meat and yet when I started looking into it I thought I might relapse and go back to meat but I haven't! I'm slowly moving towards vegan but it is hard. I'd say two or three days a week i'm vegan, the rest vegetarian. So much **** you wouldn't suspect has egg or milk in. Really annoying.
Overall I've lost weight though and feel more energetic!
And Quorn is going to go vegan at some point, which will be amazing, i'm not someone who can eat tons of fruit and veg, I need my meat substitutes! So when they go i'll be vegan hopefully.
Also Vegan ice cream is ****ing amazing!!!!!! And Vegan butter! Some of the tastes are sooooo surprising!


----------



## sunbeam21 (May 31, 2016)

Yes!! Been vegan for 3 years now  and vegetarian before that...the transition wasn't hard (being lactose intolerant helped a lot lol) and I feel so much better...my skin is clear and I have loads of energy and don't feel sluggish. you just got to make sure you eat enough because most plant based foods are lower in calories (unless you're smashing in vegan junk food haha...which I am guilty of btw  )


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been a vegan for 3 weeks. I don't find it hard at the moment. Can't say for sure in the near future. I certainly hope i stick with it. I did learn a lot of valuable lessons in the span of 3 weeks.What i learned is that to be a vegan you really have to prepare! Prepare your mind, prepare your cooking skills, and prepare for future trips to restaurants. Its just a matter of research and learning how to cook a new way. There are so many recipes that cater to vegans out there! and some that are hard yes but also some that are quick and easy. I find that when i keep practicing how to cook this new way, it only gets easier. I have already noticed results with my physique and skin. I don't want to stop!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Msbmosh said:


> I've been a vegan for 3 weeks. I don't find it hard at the moment. Can't say for sure in the near future. I certainly hope i stick with it. I did learn a lot of valuable lessons in the span of 3 weeks.What i learned is that to be a vegan you really have to prepare! Prepare your mind, prepare your cooking skills, and prepare for future trips to restaurants. Its just a matter of research and learning how to cook a new way. There are so many recipes that cater to vegans out there! and some that are hard yes but also some that are quick and easy. I find that when i keep practicing how to cook this new way, it only gets easier. I have already noticed results with my physique and skin. I don't want to stop!


but what were you 3 weeks ago, a vegetarian? I think it's better to be a vegetarian before being a vegan, too many times meat eaters just turn vegan and last a couple of months then finally give up because they couldn't take it anymore, I'm a vegetarian but I drink soy and almond milk and just recently stopped eating eggs and now eat vegan eggs, but being a vegan is going to be really hard since I like bagels and cream cheese and so many other products that aren't vegan, it must be really hard, you have to know the ingredient of everything you eat before you eat it


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

I went from meat eater to vegan. Maybe it will be harder in the next few months like you say, But for now Im not to worried about it. I've been researching the lifestyle before I made the transition so I wouldnt just walk into it blindly, and I love to cook. I think in the future if I ever get tired of it,I will try something new with my cooking.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm not vegan, however, I am vegetarian. Vegan is something I aspire toward, however, it may prove to be difficult. To those of you who go this route, my hat is off toward you. I think it has been seven months so far, since I have eaten meat of any kind, there has been a lot of ridicule, a lot of misunderstandings, but overall as far as my own feelings and desires, it was not hard at all. 

It is not like I even share it with most people in real life, but it comes up inevitably.. It is amazing how offended some people get when you tell them you don't eat meat.. Oh well :lol..

I have no doubt, this is going to be my diet for the rest of my life.


----------



## anxiousnerd (Jun 24, 2016)

Vegan here hailing from the midwest!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I switched to a vegan diet as of February this year. Prior to that I was vegetarian for about 10 years or so now.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

How's it going vegan people?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

MoonlitMadness said:


> That sucks dude. I could never imagine falling off the wagon unless I was only vegan for dietary reasons! Have you seen Earthlings? If not I really recommend you watch it. I could never go back to eating meat and consuming dairy after seeing this documentary.


Earthlings was a very disturbing movie. I don't like seeing animals suffer. But yeah I have not had meat in years. I do it not for health reasons, but rather, well all you have to do is watch that movie.


----------

